# Any Peidmont reports?



## sawgi2001 (Oct 15, 2004)

I haven't been fishin' since March or April and was just wonderin', if anyone has made any reports on Peidmont?? I gave-up the weekends to get things done on the house and have almost forgot how to cast a line. Any info/or help would be Appreciated!!! THANK YOU & GOOD FISHIN' !!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i have been there the last three sundays. last sunday was the first i caught fish, only one but a start. i haven't spent the time there i have in years past so getting them patterned is coming yet.
fishing harnesses hasn't worked for me so i went to jigs tipped with crawler. i beleive i would have done better if i would have gotten there earlier. the time is coming and will be here very soon. 50 degree nghts are working, the temp has dropped about 2 or 3 degrees each week, slow but dropping.
this week-end i am going to try leesville for the first time for eyes, i sponsor a bass club and they are having their championship this sunday. after that , back to peidmont for leadcore and verticle jigging. 
i will be posting with more info own my pond as i get to spend more time there.
bttmline


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

was out yesterday water temps were 77 to79 !!!!!!!
my friend is a troller(a nice boat ride lol lol )am not much in 2 :T but hey he's the captain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol long story short 1 eye about 16'' on chart shadrap////////did see the eagle right b4 dark  
mrtwister


----------



## sawgi2001 (Oct 15, 2004)

Just want to thank ya' for the reports, men!! Doesn't look like I'm gonna' be gettin' out to do any fishing for a while. Got to take my 12 yr. old up to Shriners Hospital for surgery on the 12th. They're taking out plates in his hips/ankles. And he'll be in a wheelchair for about 6 wks. Fishin' takes a backseat when things like that come along!! I can't wait til' he's heeled up, and can get out there with me again! He should be in good shape about the time the FALL/ WINTER bite is warmin' up.Especially for shore fishin'. HEY! THANK YOU again fella's and GOOD LUCK to you all!!!!! Scott


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hope your boy is fine. i'll keep you posted
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am just waiting for the fall bite from shore!  Especially since I don't get out in a boat much


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey rocky
i have been working on a v-bottom most of this summer, we will have to hook up
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Good deal Tim!

I saw you outside a few weeks back, I would have stopped to say hi, but I was on a bait gathering mission  

My uncle was catching some saugeye a couple weeks ago at Piedmont.........jig and grub tipped with worm


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Tim,
Were you at the tourney banquet on Sunday? I know there was an embroidery shop sponsor there that did do very good work. I've only seen you on the ice once or twice so I might not have recognized you. Anyway if it was you, I thank you for your sponsorship with the club as all the sponsors were very generous and it is nice that you guys are willing to give to the circuit. Special thanks to Cripple Creek also as he gave toward the circuit generously also.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wont belong we'll be walkin out to the roadbed and drilling holes!!!
The auger is READY!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

yea that was my wife and myself, we hope to get a little more involved with this circuit. Mike does a heck of a job. this club has grown by leaps and bounds. 30 boats in the championship, wow. 
tim


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

sunday 9-18, water temps were between 68 to 71 degrees. not a bump all day. 
bttmline


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Temps were 78 to 80 on Sat. I can't believe the water cooled down that much in 1 day. You must have been reading bottom temps


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i was up at edgewater, and in spots the temps were higher especially in the shallows.
but my transducer is about afoot and a half below surface.
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man Tim, if you did that bad on Piedmont on Sunday than I don't feel so bad about my trip to Clendening.

the few times I looked at the temp on the finder, we showed 75-78 deg. We could hardly locate fish on the finder. we looked in deeper 20 ft or so depth and everything down to 3-4 ft deep. Only caught one largemouth, one channel cat and one white bass. All fish were caught on jig and grub tipped with crawler. gill's were picking the crawlers off like crazy even in 20 ft +


----------

